# Houston Havanese Owners



## pegbreaux (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi, I am new to the Havanese world and would like to visit with other owners who show there dogs. Please let me know if you are open for a visit. I live on the Westside of Houston. :biggrin1: Thanks Peg Breaux


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Peg,
I just saw this thread because I was about to start one myself and decided to do a search first. Toby is only 3 months old, and will not be a show dog, but I have been wanting to meet other hav owners in the Houston area. Were you successful in finding any?


----------



## linlamb (Jan 13, 2007)

Peg and Patti,
You may have seen my earlier posts about the Houston Reliant shows. Please come on down and enjoy yourselves. As I wrote earlier, our club has a reserved grooming space (K 380), and we welcome all Hav owners and lovers to join us to just visit, rest, and talk Havanese withus. This is a wonderful, very large show, and you'll see many Havs and meet their owners. While some of us in the Gulf Coast Havanese Club do show and breed our Havs, our focus is on pet owners and fun times in getting together with them and their Havs. 
We look forward to meeting you and your Havs there.


----------

